# THE BIG NEWS!!!!  you know who you are



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

She is trying to destroy you with personal pictures..and info

Be careful.

My pms are broke, don't pm

I can only discuss this information here


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Also .24 hour surveillance


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 25, 2014)

what in the hell???????


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

Jenner said:


> what in the hell???????



I actually find it comforting knowing I have no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I actually find it comforting knowing I have no idea what he's talking about.



^^^ Yes me too.

Over my Head.....


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf is going on princess???


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2014)

10-4 I'll lay low. Can we find someone to "handle" her? Have any of the pictures of me with the clown and the elephant been compromised? If so, we need to start working damage control ASAP.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Yaya! Proof Yaya is an asset to UGBB!


----------



## italian1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Can we get a little more clarity on this


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I actually find it comforting knowing I have no idea what he's talking about.



same here...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya you're a modern day Paul Revere. Respect bro!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

One if by land, 2 if by sea.

The redcoats are coming, the redcoats are coming....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love to elaborate but can't until this member comes forward..

I have had some information regarding this member and it's about time I let him know...times running out!!!! There has been a breach

Sorry fellow uggers for not revealing this in detail..

I normally would take this to pm but my pms busted yesterday due to excessive use.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't get it. How are we supposed to figure this riddle out.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 25, 2014)

He is not talking to us. He is talking to the one. The one will understand what he is talking about.

Perhaps yaya is the one....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> He is not talking to us. He is talking to the one. The one will understand what he is talking about.
> 
> Perhaps yaya is the one....



Maybe it's you. Your girlfriend is trying to destroy you after your on-line conquests.

I'm going with Col. Custard, in the kitchen, with the candlestick.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 25, 2014)

I am as confused today as I was last night when I saw this in chat with that individual.  Standing by...


----------



## j2048b (Mar 25, 2014)

well whom ever it is, i wish both parties the best...


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

First it was a girl... Now it's a guy??


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Are we all in the matrix......? I think i took the wrong pill.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2014)

Will the One take the red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## italian1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yo WTF are you talking about bro. If you have solid evidence of something shady post that shit up


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

For real^^^^


----------



## nightster (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm newer here, but are we taking the words too literally?   Maybe "she" "he" aren't that at all.... LEO/source? etc?     (ok takes proudly worn tin foil hat off)....


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> For real^^^^


Agreed. ^^^^^^ you said we have a breach??? That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Yo WTF are you talking about bro. If you have solid evidence of something shady post that shit up





All good bro

To the person who it effects, HAVE U HEARD THE BIG NEWS?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Breach regarding this person and none of u guys, when the person comes forward we will all know.. Consider him a messiah type


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

Godspeed UGBB.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 25, 2014)

I just wonder y a thread and not personally contacting that person? Pm's can be fixed... Just wondering is all


----------



## italian1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah boss. In all honesty I don't understand this at all but seems shady on your part from my point of view.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

.....yaya, ive been away.
I heard  the big announcement has been said.


Well done. 
Now on to the next unsolved case.

"hello si"


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Matrix, glad your paying attention


----------



## stonetag (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmmm...time to break out the magnifying glass Watson!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread has to be a joke thread as we are a non source board therefore there is nothing to breach.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> This thread has to be a joke thread as we are a non source board therefore there is nothing to breach.





Big news, no bad news....


Breach, because some bitch sent me a video of a member involved in interracial porn


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

....black on white?   


Theres some that hate interracial sex.


Hello si


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Big news, no bad news....
> 
> 
> Breach, because some bitch sent me a video of a member involved in interracial porn



Also, I know some of u members are saying "wow, Yaya has gone crazy" maybe so, but this is the only way I can get this members attention since my pms went on overload, regarding the big news

POB knows what I'm talking about


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 25, 2014)

Ya ya I don't know what you're talking about and I don't think anyone else does either. But it's not cool telling us there is a breach and having us think there is some type of problem and you have us sitting here scratching our heads. 
And what if this person you're referring to has no clue what's going on or what you're talking about either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

And matrix understands too. Guess we are the only ones paying attention.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 25, 2014)

...jax.

If it has to do with race sex, and a big announcement.  
The member in question knows.


Herro si


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Ya ya I don't know what you're talking about and I don't think anyone else does either. But it's not cool telling us there is a breach and having us think there is some type of problem and you have us sitting here scratching our heads.
> And what if this person you're referring to has no clue what's going on or what you're talking about either.




Jaxny, this is not a safety issue regarding anything..

This is in regards to former/new member and interracial porn

Sorry if I got u scratching ur head bro.

Pob please fix my pms if u can


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

If Yaya feels this is the best way to get this message out, and it doesn't concern the rest of us, I support Yaya.  I'm not involved, that's all I need to know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> If Yaya feels this is the best way to get this message out, and it doesn't concern the rest of us, I support Yaya.  I'm not involved, that's all I need to know.



Everybody who has commented in this thread so far is not even close to involved..... 
 If my pms were fixed I wouldn't of had to post this, I wish this chick never involved me


----------



## don draco (Mar 25, 2014)

I smell lettuce


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

I want to see some interracial porn. I'm bored, please entertain me.


----------



## Azog (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Everybody who has commented in this thread so far is not even close to involved.....
> If my pms were fixed I wouldn't of had to post this, I wish this chick never involved me



Strong double negative, Ser Yaya. All this interracial porn and lettuce infused palm sweat has given you ze psychosis.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

Hahaha it beer


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya is AWESOME!!!!!!.........But I am still scared :32 (11):


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2014)

Fine, I'll admit it. I've slept with Halle Berry. Secret's out, you happy?


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2014)

She's not supposed to know about the hidden video though, so a little discretion, please!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Yaya is AWESOME!!!!!!.........But I am still scared :32 (11):



Why are u scared??

I said the person knows who they are

And I said it involves interracial porn.

If u fit the bill then ...be scared


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya I can't seem to fix your pm. Maybe Ms.Wetback can help.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

All good pob..This member should be chiming in soon..

On another strange not, I keep on receiving a pm from former mod "timesroman"...This pm is from years ago..why am I getting it now? Over and over


Is it possible I have a pm virus?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

Ms. Wetback...ouch.. that should get our friend out


For the 

....

BIG NEWS!!!!


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 25, 2014)

So far there is messiah, wetback, and interracial porn. It's gotta be midget


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> All good pob..This member should be chiming in soon..
> 
> On another strange not, I keep on receiving a pm from former mod "timesroman"...This pm is from years ago..why am I getting it now? Over and over
> 
> ...



I heard the UN was developing weapons grade PM viruses.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2014)

I was gonna mention the whole UN thing but figured members are already paranoid enough. .

Don't wanna freak people out


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 25, 2014)

I bet this somehow involves Kevlin.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 25, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> I bet this somehow involves Kevlin.



I still haven't ruled out Pink Bear, but there's been no mention of gay porn, so it's probably not him.  But he does love some BBC.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

Kevlin has a long mustache. I REPEAT: Kevlin has a long mustache.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2014)

And by "Mustache" I mean "Huge Black C0CK" of course.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tilly threatened my life at meso and was banned a few weeks ago. He resurfaced at AB and the threats continued under the handle "loyaltolifting". We know tillers position on interracial anything.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Tilly threatened my life at meso and was banned a few weeks ago. He resurfaced at AB and the threats continued under the handle "loyaltolifting". We know tillers position on interracial anything.



Yeah we already took care of loyaltolifting.  He tried to tell us that "once you get passed the scamming you guys really like me"


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn I'm never on when Tilly is on.
damn


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 25, 2014)

I come back on UGBB and this is what I find..... fukc I've missed this place


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah we already took care of loyaltolifting.  He tried to tell us that "once you get passed the scamming you guys really like me"



I was here for that. It was classic. I ate a whole bag of pop corn watching.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 26, 2014)

loven the scandal lol
Question...since im black/trini would it be considered interracial if i recorded myself spakN it?


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I hate dogs with balls. Hello si


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2014)

Peanut Butter **** Sock.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> loven the scandal lol
> Question...since im black/trini would it be considered interracial if i recorded myself spakN it?



You'll have to post a video so we can decide.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> loven the scandal lol
> Question...since im black/trini would it be considered interracial if i recorded myself spakN it?


I think that would be beastiality.


----------



## event462 (Mar 26, 2014)

Fine. I admit it. I can only get off to tranny porn! But in my defense, who doesn't beat it to that?


----------



## monkeymelon (Mar 26, 2014)

Does this have anything to do with kim kardashian


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2014)

monkeymelon said:


> Does this have anything to do with kim kardashian



Why do u ask?


----------



## monkeymelon (Mar 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Why do u ask?



Isn't she a fed? We gotta let everyone know


----------



## Georgia (Mar 26, 2014)

Some people are only still alive because it is illegal to kill them


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 26, 2014)

wtf is going on here


----------



## j2048b (Mar 26, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> wtf is going on here



I was in an interracial porn and they are all laughing because i painted my self black except for my pee pee cause it was way to small... I cant shake it man!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 26, 2014)

HELLO YAYA HOW ARE YOU? HELLO SI!

Is it TOB?


----------



## timecode2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Soon as i read this i thought, is he on drugs or ?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello SI.

"I do 200 push ups a day and 300 crunches to look like bundy. No weights jus body weight. And I drink coffee that melts the fat off. "


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 3, 2014)

YAYA....have you considered this could all be linked to the "Karate Kid" avi's you guys all use now?

I don't know if that counts as interracial porn....but I for one vote to bring your lion avi back ~ please.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2014)

i just wanna boil and skin cats with tiller all day by night all we do is brew LNe dr tillacle is in the house.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 15, 2014)

My PMs are finally fixed...

To the person in question,  PM me now!!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a fear boner right now.


----------

